# Aer Lingus announce new route Dublin – Dubai



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

Aer Lingus will start flying direct from Dublin to Dubai in March 2006. The new service will operate with one of the airlines existing Airbus A330 aircraft. Journey time is expected to be just under nine and a half hours. The service is due to operate 3 times a week and aims to carry 70,000 passengers a year. Dermot Mannion the airlines chief executive said Dubai was now recognised as the business centre of the Middle East and had also experienced a huge growth in tourism from the Irish market in the last 10 years. Flight costs are expected to cost from €199 each way. Gulf Air recently announced a new route between Dublin and Bahrain.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Wohoo!!!


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

Now if they can just sort out Dublin Fu**ing Airport, everything will be perfect.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

John-Dory said:


> Aer Lingus will start flying direct from Dublin to Dubai in March 2006. The new service will operate with one of the airlines existing Airbus A330 aircraft. Journey time is expected to be just under nine and a half hours. The service is due to operate 3 times a week and aims to carry 70,000 passengers a year. Dermot Mannion the airlines chief executive said Dubai was now recognised as the business centre of the Middle East and had also experienced a huge growth in tourism from the Irish market in the last 10 years. Flight costs are expected to cost from €199 each way. Gulf Air recently announced a new route between Dublin and Bahrain.



Well its about bloody time! 

I want to be on that first flight in March 06'.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Ya it's about time flights from the Gulf go to Ireland. Good for Gulf Air and Aer Lingus.


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

very good, less complaining from the irish :drunk:


----------

